

Have you ever lied at a job interview? - dominictarr
http://dominictarr.com/post/21379037595/have-you-ever-lied-in-a-job-interview

======
hippee-lee
No. Never lie - first of all, this is a compromise on your personal integrity
that is now compromised. This is a very high cost, even for a little
compromise such as getting a j ob you know you can learn to do.

Second, once you you have lied to get a job because you know you could do
something skill relatd within a few weeks time, what else will you lie about?
To yourself, to your co-workers or your boss?

I think very few people start out lying at a large scale. They start small and
build on each success and the more compromises they make the easier it is to
compromise just a little bit more next time.

